# عاجل وخطير واستغاثه المسلمين مذبحه لشعب كنيسه السيده العذراء بنزه - منفلوط اسيوط قرار اذا اتعمل قداس غدا فى الكنيسه وكاهن الكنيسه يصرح غدا هيتعمل القد



## besm alslib (26 مارس 2011)

*عاجل وخطير واستغاثه المسلمين مذبحه لشعب كنيسه السيده العذراء بنزه - منفلوط اسيوط قرار اذا اتعمل قداس غدا فى الكنيسه وكاهن الكنيسه يصرح غدا هيتعمل القد*

*عاجل وخطير واستغاثه المسلمين مذبحه لشعب  كنيسه السيده العذراء بنزه - منفلوط اسيوط قرار اذا اتعمل قداس غدا فى  الكنيسه وكاهن الكنيسه يصرح غدا هيتعمل القداس*
​*


*[YOUTUBE]Wyzz0IgAzy8&feature[/YOUTUBE]​*



**منقول عن الحق و الضلال *​


----------



## besm alslib (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير واستغاثه المسلمين مذبحه لشعب كنيسه السيده العذراء بنزه - منفلوط اسيوط قرار اذا اتعمل قداس غدا فى الكنيسه وكاهن الكنيسه يصرح غدا هيتعمل*

*بصراحه مش عارفه ارد انا بعت الروابط ليكم عشان تعملو صلاة وتتاكدو من الخبر *

*لان لو الموضوع فعلا تم هتكون مصيبه بجد وخصوصا بعد ما ايمن اتصالح مع اللي قطعو ادنه *

*هما حسو هلا ان ابلد ليهم وتحت امرهم ومفيش حد بيحاسبهم *

*فيا ريت نعرف لو الخبر صح ولا ايه بالظبط*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير واستغاثه المسلمين مذبحه لشعب كنيسه السيده العذراء بنزه - منفلوط اسيوط قرار اذا اتعمل قداس غدا فى الكنيسه وكاهن الكنيسه يصرح غدا هيتعمل*

*مش عارف بصراحه اخرة ده كله ايه
بس احنا اللى بنعمل كده فى نفسنا
*


----------



## soso a (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير واستغاثه المسلمين مذبحه لشعب كنيسه السيده العذراء بنزه - منفلوط اسيوط قرار اذا اتعمل قداس غدا فى الكنيسه وكاهن الكنيسه يصرح غدا هيتعمل*

*
الرب يرحم شعبه 

ويمد ايد المعون 

ويارب الخبر يكون اشاعه *​


----------



## soso a (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير واستغاثه المسلمين مذبحه لشعب كنيسه السيده العذراء بنزه - منفلوط اسيوط قرار اذا اتعمل قداس غدا فى الكنيسه وكاهن الكنيسه يصرح غدا هيتعمل*



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مش عارف بصراحه اخرة ده كله ايه
> بس احنا اللى بنعمل كده فى نفسنا
> *



*ليه يا مينا بتقول كده

اين كان ده مشيئت ربنا 

ونقول مشيئتك يارب تكون  
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير واستغاثه المسلمين مذبحه لشعب كنيسه السيده العذراء بنزه - منفلوط اسيوط قرار اذا اتعمل قداس غدا فى الكنيسه وكاهن الكنيسه يصرح غدا هيتعمل*

*مشيئة ربنا اننا نقبل صُلح عشان اتهددنا ؟؟؟؟
من رأى كان ميقبلوش الصُلح افضل ليهم على الاقل
هيبقو فى نظر نفسهم رجاله
*


----------



## soso a (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير واستغاثه المسلمين مذبحه لشعب كنيسه السيده العذراء بنزه - منفلوط اسيوط قرار اذا اتعمل قداس غدا فى الكنيسه وكاهن الكنيسه يصرح غدا هيتعمل*



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مشيئة ربنا اننا نقبل صُلح عشان اتهددنا ؟؟؟؟
> من رأى كان ميقبلوش الصُلح افضل ليهم على الاقل
> هيبقو فى نظر نفسهم رجاله
> *



*طوبى لصانعى السلام لانهم ابناء الله يدعون 
*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير واستغاثه المسلمين مذبحه لشعب كنيسه السيده العذراء بنزه - منفلوط اسيوط قرار اذا اتعمل قداس غدا فى الكنيسه وكاهن الكنيسه يصرح غدا هيتعمل*

ايام الاضطهاد رجعت تانى​


----------



## besm alslib (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير واستغاثه المسلمين مذبحه لشعب كنيسه السيده العذراء بنزه - منفلوط اسيوط قرار اذا اتعمل قداس غدا فى الكنيسه وكاهن الكنيسه يصرح غدا هيتعمل*




soso a قال:


> *طوبى لصانعى السلام لانهم ابناء الله يدعون
> *​




*معلش اسمحلي مع اني مش حابه اتدخل بس التطويب لصانعي السلام يعني الساعين اليه مش صانعي الجبن والخوف *
​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير واستغاثه المسلمين مذبحه لشعب كنيسه السيده العذراء بنزه - منفلوط اسيوط قرار اذا اتعمل قداس غدا فى الكنيسه وكاهن الكنيسه يصرح غدا هيتعمل*



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مشيئة ربنا اننا نقبل صُلح عشان اتهددنا ؟؟؟؟
> من رأى كان ميقبلوش الصُلح افضل ليهم على الاقل
> هيبقو فى نظر نفسهم رجاله
> *



المشكلة يااستاذ مينا انهم يلجؤن لاساليب قذرة من خطف للفتيات ومحاولة اغتصابهم وغيرها من الاساليب بس نقول اية ربنا يرحم


----------



## Alexander.t (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير واستغاثه المسلمين مذبحه لشعب كنيسه السيده العذراء بنزه - منفلوط اسيوط قرار اذا اتعمل قداس غدا فى الكنيسه وكاهن الكنيسه يصرح غدا هيتعمل*

*يا سوسو
الله ميجربناش بالشرور 
مشكلتنا اننا بناخد كلام الانجيل من منظور واحد بس
عموما انا مبقولش اننا نتعدى على حد
ولكن بقول منسبش حقنا ونخلى كل من هب ودب يدوس علينا
*


----------



## soso a (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير واستغاثه المسلمين مذبحه لشعب كنيسه السيده العذراء بنزه - منفلوط اسيوط قرار اذا اتعمل قداس غدا فى الكنيسه وكاهن الكنيسه يصرح غدا هيتعمل*



besm alslib قال:


> *معلش اسمحلي مع اني مش حابه اتدخل بس التجويب لصانعي السلام يعني الساعين اليه مش صانعي الجبن والخوف *
> ​



*مين قال ان الصلح يعنى الجبن والخوف 

الجبن والخوف يعنى انكار المسيح 

مش ان اعمل صلح مع شخص 

يعنى ابراهيم لما ساب للوط الارض الجيده كان جبن وخوف 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير واستغاثه المسلمين مذبحه لشعب كنيسه السيده العذراء بنزه - منفلوط اسيوط قرار اذا اتعمل قداس غدا فى الكنيسه وكاهن الكنيسه يصرح غدا هيتعمل*




شايمس قال:


> المشكلة يااستاذ مينا انهم يلجؤن لاساليب قذرة من خطف للفتيات ومحاولة اغتصابهم وغيرها من الاساليب بس نقول اية ربنا يرحم


*
كل ده احنا عارفينه
ونقدر نتغلب عليها*


----------



## besm alslib (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير واستغاثه المسلمين مذبحه لشعب كنيسه السيده العذراء بنزه - منفلوط اسيوط قرار اذا اتعمل قداس غدا فى الكنيسه وكاهن الكنيسه يصرح غدا هيتعمل*




soso a قال:


> *مين قال ان الصلح يعنى الجبن والخوف
> 
> الجبن والخوف يعنى انكار المسيح
> 
> ...




*لا اسمحلي لما يطلع الشخص ده ويقول علني انا اتصالحت لانهم هددوني يبقى جبن وخوف *

*ومن الاخر بنظري الشخصي برغم اني مقدره موقف الراجل واللي اتعرضله الا اني بعتبر اللي عمله عدم مرجله*

*ما في رجال ينصاع لناس اقل ما يقال عنها بغيضه ومقرفه بهالشكل لمجرد الخوف *
​


----------



## soso a (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير واستغاثه المسلمين مذبحه لشعب كنيسه السيده العذراء بنزه - منفلوط اسيوط قرار اذا اتعمل قداس غدا فى الكنيسه وكاهن الكنيسه يصرح غدا هيتعمل*



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *يا سوسو
> الله ميجربناش بالشرور
> مشكلتنا اننا بناخد كلام الانجيل من منظور واحد بس
> عموما انا مبقولش اننا نتعدى على حد
> ...




*احنا لازم نسكت علشان ربنا يتكلم 

اتكلم ايوه بس مع رب المجد 

لازم نقوله يا رب اعمل فينا لمجد اسمك القدوس 

يا جماعه الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون 

لازم نثق فى ربنا والهنا وفى وعوده الكثيره 

من يمسكم يمس حدقه عينى 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير واستغاثه المسلمين مذبحه لشعب كنيسه السيده العذراء بنزه - منفلوط اسيوط قرار اذا اتعمل قداس غدا فى الكنيسه وكاهن الكنيسه يصرح غدا هيتعمل*

*هو قالها قبل ما يموت يا سوسو
بجد مفيش فايده
*


----------



## soso a (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير واستغاثه المسلمين مذبحه لشعب كنيسه السيده العذراء بنزه - منفلوط اسيوط قرار اذا اتعمل قداس غدا فى الكنيسه وكاهن الكنيسه يصرح غدا هيتعمل*

*
لا انا مش معاك 

احنا واثقين فيك يا يسوع 

واثقين ان اراتك ومشيئتك هى الافضل حتى لو انا شايفها مر دلوقتى 

بس اكيد انا هعرف قمتها بعدين طالما هى من ايدك 

يا يسوع اللى من عندك يكون واللى مش من عندك ميكونش* ​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير واستغاثه المسلمين مذبحه لشعب كنيسه السيده العذراء بنزه - منفلوط اسيوط قرار اذا اتعمل قداس غدا فى الكنيسه وكاهن الكنيسه يصرح غدا هيتعمل*

يارب احنا سكتنا علشان تتكلم انت
لكنهم افتكروا سكوتنا ضعف
احنا تعبنا بجد
اتكلم وكفاية سكوت​


----------



## BITAR (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير واستغاثه المسلمين مذبحه لشعب كنيسه السيده العذراء بنزه - منفلوط اسيوط قرار اذا اتعمل قداس غدا فى الكنيسه وكاهن الكنيسه يصرح غدا هيتعمل*

*عصر الاستشهاد عاد من جديد*
*الاستعداد لمقابله الاله*
*ربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير واستغاثه المسلمين مذبحه لشعب كنيسه السيده العذراء بنزه - منفلوط اسيوط قرار اذا اتعمل قداس غدا فى الكنيسه وكاهن الكنيسه يصرح غدا هيتعمل*

*بصوا بقى ومتزعلوش من كلامى 
أصبح واضح طبعا للجميع المرحله الجديده  اللى دخلناها
والمرحله دى كانت اختيارنا فلازم نتقبلها ونقابلها بالصلاه 
قلنا يا ثوره والمفروض كنا فاهمين بنعمل ايه
طردنا الحزب الفاسد واستقبلنا احزاب  خفافيش الظلام
فيا ريت نكون متوقعين الجاى هيكون شكله ايه  ونكون متقبلينه لانه اولا واخيرا  اختيارنا
وزى ما حلمتوا بالوش الحلو للثوره وسجننا عناصر فاسده وانا فى اعتقادى ان ده المكسب الوحيد
على الاقل الظاهر لحد دلوقتى لازم بقى نقبل كل الاحداث دى بروح رياضيه ونتوقع اننا هنشوف منها كتيييير
ومفيش قدامنا غير الصلاه لاننا حقيقى  اصبحنا  فى حاجه لمعونه الهيه مش ارضيه​*


----------



## غصن زيتون (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير واستغاثه المسلمين مذبحه لشعب كنيسه السيده العذراء بنزه - منفلوط اسيوط قرار اذا اتعمل قداس غدا فى الكنيسه وكاهن الكنيسه يصرح غدا هيتعمل*

_فلتكن مشيئتك_​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير واستغاثه المسلمين مذبحه لشعب كنيسه السيده العذراء بنزه - منفلوط اسيوط قرار اذا اتعمل قداس غدا فى الكنيسه وكاهن الكنيسه يصرح غدا هيتعمل*

*فعلا احنا محتاجين معونة الاهية
مينفعش نعتمد على نفسنا
ربنا يرحمنا
نصرخ اليك يارب
ارحمنا ارحمنا 
كيرياليسون كيرياليسون كيرياليسون
استجب لنا يارب​*


----------

